# E Pillow anybody?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

www.epillow.net/gallery

MacWorld recommendation. Has anyone tried it? I'm thinking I might try this and use it for both my iPad and Kindle. I like! Currently my iPad resides in an open Happy Owl case/purse.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting, big but interesting. Think I will stick with my wedgepad!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Interesting, big but interesting. Think I will stick with my wedgepad!


My first thought was it's too big and when I saw the video with it attached to the suitcase, it WAS big.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

It might be nice for around the house but there is no way I would drag that around with me.  Since 85% of my iPad use is outside of my house I don't think I will be investing in this.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

kwajkat said:


> Interesting, big but interesting. Think I will stick with my wedgepad!


Me too.

One of the things I like most about my WedgePad is that it attaches to the iPad -- I just carry it around with me as a unit around the house.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've always been fine just resting my iPad and Kindle on my lap when sitting up and chest when laying down personally.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still a fan of my squishy pillows - the ones filled with microbeads.  Cheap and easy to manipulate into the right position for whatever position I'm in.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I already use regular pillows for this type of function. But only every once in a while.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'm still a fan of my squishy pillows - the ones filled with microbeads. Cheap and easy to manipulate into the right position for whatever position I'm in.


Where does one buy a "squishy" pillow? I bet that will work better!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Where does one buy a "squishy" pillow? I bet that will work better!


Most anywhere you can buy linens - I almost always see them at Bed, Bath & Beyond. Search for "squishy pillow" on Amazon & you'll get everything from


to



These pics are links.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Not a bad idea for me. My daughter is autistic and we're going to get an iPad for her therapy. I'm already planning on the Otter case but something like this might be good to get in addition to the Otter. Thanks!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been using the Happy Owl case/purse. I hate to have such a nice bag being used all the time. I'd like to try something smaller, less bulky or just plain easier. I want a higher angle too. Maybe a 4" angle to avoid the glare of my overhead lighting. I wish I could find the wedge pads that I used to have under my calculator. 

The squishy pillow looks appealing.


----------

